# question with new jetter



## Jrockstangs (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys. I recently picked up a 13hp honda with ar pump 3500 psi and 4.0 gpm. I picked up 150 ft of 1/4" hose with reel also. Will a standard hosebib give me suffice volume to keep up with my machine, and also will those specs be capable of running a root ranger? I'm used to our vactor jetter and truck jetter where I have 1" hose and 3/4" hose...kind of new to the smaller stuff, but i have to start somewhere. Thanks in advance


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes a hose is enough and yes you could run a RR if you change the turbo.


----------



## Jrockstangs (Mar 19, 2013)

What should i change the turbo to? Thanks in advance


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Ben should make his recommendation too but I'd be tempted to try a 3.5 on that jetter.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea! #3.5 or #4.0 will do ya. I have a 4k @ 4gpm cart jetter as well. I purchased a a RR and switched out the turbo with a 4.0. I later found out my jetter was only putting out 3.5 gpm. With 50' of jumper hose and 175' of 1/4" hose my pressure loss is only 400 psi. So with a 4.0 turbo I have 3600 psi at the nozzle which destroys roots. You'll be closer to 3100 but will destroy roots just fine too.


----------



## Jrockstangs (Mar 19, 2013)

Great news guys...thanks for the advice


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

If you get some 0 degree pressure washing tips at 3.5 4.0 and 4.5 you can put these on the end of yur hose and run each one then see which one gives you the least pressure loss


----------



## Jrockstangs (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone interested in trading my enz golden jet 02.050a rotating nozzle that's a 1/2" connection for a root ranger for 1/4"?


----------

